# 7 ft tall Elvis found in cemetery



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Minus his blue suede shoes........

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100720/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_elvis_statue_gone


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, there's a diner in Ellicott City MD with a life size Betty Boop statue. Maybe we should introduce them


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*shakes head*

this is a wierd prank if that's what this is....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Elvis isn't dead, he just moved to Maryland. Hail the King!


----------

